# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Digital doubles, Mimic Productions GmbH, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Mimic Productions GmbH

mimicproductions.com/3d-character-services

----------


## Airicist

Mimic Real Time Live! performance 2018

Published on Jan 14, 2019




> Mimic Productions' presentation at Siggraph Asia 2018, a live-feed realtime performance featuring our highly realistic facial animation.

----------


## Airicist

"Embracing Uncanny Valley, 3D technology and the future of avatars"

by Kamara Hakeem-Oyawoye
March 8, 2019

----------

